# Help, please. Basic Dish Network HD set up questions.



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Regarding a Detroit area Dish HD system, with HD locals from Dish. One HD receiver, a 211, and two 322's. A few basic set up questions.

I think this is the dish:
http://www.solidsignal.tv/prod_display.asp?PROD=DISH1000Plus

I think this is the multiswitch:
http://www.solidsignal.tv/prod_display.asp?PROD=DPP44

Problem: The local HD stations are only from Dish at this point, and are usually pixelated and breaking up a good deal of the time (have not tried an antenna yet). Channels tune really slow, 2-3 seconds to lock.

The DPP-44 Power Inserter is currently, get this, connected into the antenna input of the HDTV. A second feed direct from the DPP-44 is connected to the sat input of the 211.

It looks like the dish has 4 LNB outputs, and the DPP-44 multiswitch has 4 in and 8 out, for 4 receivers and 4 additional multiswitches? I assume the 4 unlabeled F-Connectors are for the receivers?

Does it matter which LNB outputs go into which DPP-44 inputs?

I assume the Power Inserter can go between the DPP-44 and any of the receivers, correct? Or does it have to go between the DPP-44 and 722?

Is more than one Power Inserter ever used with the DPP-44?

Will this system work correctly without the Power Inserter?

Does the DPP-44 have any AC or DC going into it directly, or does it all come from the Power Inserter?

What is 'FSS Connection', on the DPP-44?

Can a diplexer, for OTA antenna, be used with this system? Or would a separate coax be required?

Does the 211 take significantly longer to tune a HD channel than the older 811 did? It seems to take 2-3 seconds to get an HD station.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I assume the Power Inserter can go between the DPP-44 and any of the receivers, correct? Or does it have to go between the DPP-44 and 722?


the power inserter should be connected to whichever receiver is running off output 1 on the switch. cable should go from the switch to the power inserter, and then from the power insert into the receiver's sat in connection (should always be connected before diplexors and/or seperators).



> Is more than one Power Inserter ever used with the DPP-44?


only if you have more than one dpp44 switch trunked together.



> Can a diplexer, for OTA antenna, be used with this system? Or would a separate coax be required?


diplexors can be used. i forget the specs they need to be up to, but will look when I can, or hopefully some other kind soul on here can give them. .

Diagram for diplexor hook up. 

The open sat connection in the diagram goes to "satellite in" on the receiver, the open "Ant" connection goes to "tv/antenna cable in" on the back of the receiver.



> Does the 211 take significantly longer to tune a HD channel than the older 811 did? It seems to take 2-3 seconds to get an HD station.


it may be a signal issue, although sometimes yes, they can take a couple of seconds.


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ken H said:


> Regarding a Detroit area Dish HD system, with HD locals from Dish. One HD receiver, a 211, and two 322's. A few basic set up questions.
> 
> I think this is the dish:
> http://www.solidsignal.tv/prod_displ...D=DISH1000Plus
> ...


comments embbed


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> the power inserter should be connected......


Thank you a ton. I'm trying to trouble shoot a friends system.

Can the Power Inserter be used on an 'Independent Leg'? Meaning, could one of the DPP-44 outputs not in use have the Power Inserter on it, with the 'To Sat' end not connected?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> The DPP-44 Power Inserter is currently, get this, connected into the antenna input of the HDTV. A second feed direct from the DPP-44 is connected to the sat input of the 211.


The power inserter needs to be on the #1 output of the switch. You later ask about a diplexer as if you don't have one, but from this it sounds like maybe you do. Someone will probably have to correct me here, or at least explain the order of the PI and diplexers, but I don't thing the OTA output side of diplexers are designed to pass power.


> It looks like the dish has 4 LNB outputs, and the DPP-44 multiswitch has 4 in and 8 out, for 4 receivers and 4 additional multiswitches? I assume the 4 unlabeled F-Connectors are for the receivers?


The 4 inputs on the left side are from LNBs. The outputs on the bottom go to up to 4 receivers. The outputs on the right side are satellite pass-throughs for trunking one or two more DPP44 switches.


> Does it matter which LNB outputs go into which DPP-44 inputs?


Having 119 on input 1 is recommended for all switches, then your other DBS sats 110 and 129, followed by FSS 118.


> I assume the Power Inserter can go between the DPP-44 and any of the receivers, correct? Or does it have to go between the DPP-44 and 722?


Whichever one is on output 1.


> Is more than one Power Inserter ever used with the DPP-44?


No, it only takes power on output 1.


> Will this system work correctly without the Power Inserter?


Many are doing so but it's not recommended.


> Does the DPP-44 have any AC or DC going into it directly, or does it all come from the Power Inserter?


It gets power from the Power Inserter. There is no other power connector.


> What is 'FSS Connection', on the DPP-44?


That would be the 118 side of the dual-band LNB.


> Can a diplexer, for OTA antenna, be used with this system? Or would a separate coax be required?


You can use a diplexer but a separate coax would be better.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Can the Power Inserter be used on an 'Independent Leg'? Meaning, could one of the DPP-44 outputs not in use have the Power Inserter on it, with the 'To Sat' end not connected?


yes it can. sometimes techs will hide the power inserter in the garage or a closet this way


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The power inserter needs to be on the #1 output of the switch.


Ok, that needs to be determined.



> You later ask about a diplexer as if you don't have one, but from this it sounds like maybe you do.


No, no diplexer at this time. Question was for future use.



> The 4 inputs on the left side are from LNBs. The outputs on the bottom go to up to 4 receivers. The outputs on the right side are satellite pass-throughs for trunking one or two more DPP44 switches. Having 119 on input 1 is recommended for all switches, then your other DBS sats 110 and 129, followed by FSS 118.


When looking at the back of the dish, from left to right, what are the LNB's sat locations? Assuming I know what the LNB locations are, can I use Check Switch function to identify what LNB is connected, one connection at a time?


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Ken H said:


> When looking at the back of the dish, from left to right, what are the LNB's sat locations? Assuming I know what the LNB locations are, can I use Check Switch function to identify what LNB is connected, one connection at a time?


Maybe I can answer my own question. From the dish link I posted above, it looks like this is the order, looking from the rear, L to R:
110
119
118.7 
129
Correct?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> When looking at the back of the dish, from left to right, what are the LNB's sat locations?


from left to right...129, then 118.7 and 119, then 110












> Assuming I know what the LNB locations are, can I use Check Switch function to identify what LNB is connected, one connection at a time?


yes you can. the check switch will also tell you which port the lnb is connected to on the dpp44.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> No, no diplexer at this time.


In that case it's _really_ odd to have the power inserter on an OTA line. What's on the other end, how is it split to the antenna and the switch?


> When looking at the back of the dish, from left to right, what are the LNB's sat locations? Assuming I know what the LNB locations are, can I use Check Switch function to identify what LNB is connected, one connection at a time?


See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/plusdish.htm to identify the LNBs. The receiver's Check Switch > View Summary will show all 4 inputs of the DPP44.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, now about the 322. It has a single sat coax going into a splitter; one leg says sat, the other says VHF/UHF. The sat leg goes into a Dish Network DP Plus Separator. The Separator has Sat 1 leg into the 322 Sat 1, Sat 2 leg into the 322 Sat 2. 

The 322 has another F-Connector output labeled 'Ch 21-49 Out' It is connected to the VHF/UHF side of the splitter mentioned above.

This makes no sense to me. I'm thinking to remove the splitter and the coax going into 'Ch 21-49 Out', and connecting the sat coax directly into the Separator, and leaving Sat 1 & Sat 2 as is.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> In that case it's _really_ odd to have the power inserter on an OTA line. What's on the other end, how is it split to the antenna and the switch?


Best I can tell, the other end is connected directly to the DPP-44.

There is no antenna or diplexer currently in use.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Ok, now about the 322. It has a single sat coax going into a splitter; one leg says sat, the other says VHF/UHF. The sat leg goes into a Dish Network DP Plus Separator. The Separator has Sat 1 leg into the 322 Sat 1, Sat 2 leg into the 322 Sat 2.
> 
> The 322 has another F-Connector output labeled 'Ch 21-49 Out' It is connected to the VHF/UHF side of the splitter mentioned above.
> 
> This makes no sense to me. I'm thinking to remove the splitter and the coax going into 'Ch 21-49 Out', and connecting the sat coax directly into the Separator, and leaving Sat 1 & Sat 2 as is.


that is a diplexor being use to back feed the tv2 output for the second tv. don't want to unhook that. will see if i can find a diagram for you.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> that is a diplexor being use to back feed the tv2 output for the second tv. don't want to unhook that. will see if i can find a diagram for you.


There is no 2nd TV in use for the 322.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> There is no 2nd TV in use for the 322.


ah...well then you don't need it, and if there's a diplexor out by the switch on this same line, don't need that either...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> will see if i can find a diagram for you.
> 
> 
> > View attachment 8992
> ...


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, the Check Switch shows Port 1 is 119. 

The receiver outputs don't look to be numbered. Which DPP-44 output is #1, for the Power Inverter use?


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> just incase you were curiouse


Very nice. So, it looks like the output on the far left is #1.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Verified 119 is into #1 on DPP-44
Verified Power Insertor is on output #1
Verified 118 is into #4 on DPP-44


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

I think things are Ok now, a big thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

no problem.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Problem (local HD stations are from Dish and are pixelated and breaking up a good deal of the time.) still occurring. Set up is correct. Signal strength is Ok. Any ideas?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 6, 2008)

Ken H said:


> Problem (local HD stations are from Dish and are pixelated and breaking up a good deal of the time.) still occurring. Set up is correct. Signal strength is Ok. Any ideas?


What do you mean by signal strength "ok"? What is the signal strength number for Sat 129, transponder 32? The reason I ask is that it sounds like a signal problem.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Kirby said:


> What do you mean by signal strength "ok"? What is the signal strength number for Sat 129, transponder 32? The reason I ask is that it sounds like a signal problem.


A Dish tech came out and tweaked the dish. I'll get back with the reading. Any others that would help?


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Kirby said:


> What do you mean by signal strength "ok"? What is the signal strength number for Sat 129, transponder 32? The reason I ask is that it sounds like a signal problem.


129
32 = 52


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

need the signal on sat 118 - transponders 4 and 5 for the hd locals out of detroit


----------



## Kirby (Apr 6, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> need the signal on sat 118 - transponders 4 and 5 for the hd locals out of detroit


Oops sorry about that....sounds like 118 has your locals. Great signal on 129 though!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Oops sorry about that....sounds like 118 has your locals. Great signal on 129 though!


i didn't think about them being on 118 either until I looked to see what transponder they came off of specifically and noticed that it was the other sat too


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

118
4 = 67
5 = 66

Doesn't look like a signal strength issue to me.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

nope, that looks good to me....


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

has anyone checked to see if the system is properly grounded? Checked to make sure all grounding blocks and connectors are in good condition?


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> has anyone checked to see if the system is properly grounded? Checked to make sure all grounding blocks and connectors are in good condition?


Yes, grounding looks Ok. One of the LNB's was also replaced. It's got to be another LNB, multiswitch, or the receiver.


----------

